# Back To Back Recording On 501 Problem



## Haywood (Jun 26, 2002)

Anyone else still having problems with back-to-back recording on a 501? I rebooted yesterday, checked to make sure I had the latest software and tried btb and if failed. Recorded the first program, not the second, that stupid icon kept blinking but not recording.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No problems here - and I have B2B recordings set to record everyday. How much free space do you have on your drive?


----------



## abospaum (Jul 11, 2002)

There are others who have had this problem including myself. I haven't tried a B-2-B since I last reset so I can't tell you if that worked but check out this link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5658


----------

